# Solar Ovens?



## Nita9 (Jan 7, 2013)

Anyone here ever tried a solar oven?  Do they work well?  I'm looking forward to the warmer months (ever the optimist), and I hate working in a hot kitchen!


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 7, 2013)

I have never used one but the comments I have heard from those that have aren't overly promising.  What are your expectations?  Do you wish to replace your inside oven and cook three meals a day?  So you just want to bake some bread occasionally?

What is your sun exposure like?  If you are above the tropics you might find you don't have enough oomph.


----------



## Nita9 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey, thanks for the reply, Franz!  It's my  post here

We live in Virginia, so I guess it's mostly a "moderate" sun exposure.  I'd maybe like to cook a casserole or occasionally bake a cake or some bread, maybe.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi, Nita. Welcome to DC  I'm in Virginia, too. A long time ago, a neighbor told me they don't use the oven between Memorial Day and Labor Day, and neither do I, for the most part. I have a good-sized toaster oven I use for occasional roasting or baking; otherwise, if it can't be done using the microwave, stovetop or grill, it doesn't get done. Hth.


----------



## Nita9 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi GotGarlic!  Well, well, another Virginian!

A toaster oven's a good idea.  I hadn't thought about that.  We use a grill fairly often, but there are times I just get tired of grilling, too.  Especially when it comes to the time to clean the grills.  Ickkk.

Oh, and Franz, I meant to say:  "It's my FIRST post here".


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm glad that I splurged on a hinged SS 22 1/2" cooking grate for my Weber Kettle.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 8, 2013)

justplainbill said:


> I'm glad that I splurged on a hinged SS 22 1/2" cooking grate for my Weber Kettle.



I have one of those too.  Still have to clean it.


----------



## Nita9 (Jan 8, 2013)

Is stainless easier to clean, justplainbill?  My grill only offers the type that has a coating.  When that coating deteriorates, then everything sticks.  Boo.

Just noticed that the company has a cast-iron grate that's dishwasher safe.  I know a dishwasher won't clean all the grime, but at least it would get a good start on it!


----------



## roadfix (Jan 8, 2013)

I rarely "clean" my grills.  I just run a wired brush over them when they're screaming hot before each cook.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 8, 2013)

+1 I preheat my grill with all burners on high for 10-15 minutes.  Any residue is burned to ash and I brush it off with a wire brush.  lean enough for the next meal.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 8, 2013)

Been known to stand under the patio umbrella with the weber , Egg or stick burner going with gator gusher rain, in the middle of a lightning storm. 92F outside.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 8, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I have one of those too.  Still have to clean it.





Nita9 said:


> Is stainless easier to clean, justplainbill?  My grill only offers the type that has a coating.  When that coating deteriorates, then everything sticks.  Boo.
> 
> Just noticed that the company has a cast-iron grate that's dishwasher safe.  I know a dishwasher won't clean all the grime, but at least it would get a good start on it!





Andy M. said:


> +1 I preheat my grill with all burners on high for 10-15 minutes.  Any residue is burned to ash and I brush it off with a wire brush.  lean enough for the next meal.


Stainless is easier to clean in the sense that it's more resistant to oxidation..


----------



## roadfix (Jan 8, 2013)

I agree, my gas grill came with stainless grates and they are easier to maintain and keep clean.


----------

